# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل يعتد بخلاف الظاهرية؟

## علي ونيس

مسألة: هل يعتبر بخلاف الظاهرية في الإجماع؟
اختلف العلماء في هذه المسألة على خمسة أقوال ذكرها الزركشي في البحر المحيط (6/424) وملخصها: 
الأول: 
ـ ذهب قوم منهم القاضي أبو بكر, والأستاذ أبو إسحاق الإسفراييني (ت 316 هـ), ونسبه إلى الجمهور: أنه لا يعتد بخلاف من أنكر القياس في الحوادث الشرعية.
نقل هذا القول عن أبي إسحاق: ابن الصلاح في فتاويه (2/750)، والنووي في تهذيب الأسماء واللغات(1 /182 ، 183)، والذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء (13/ 104)، وابن كثير في طبقات الفقهاء الشافعيين (1\ 172)، والزركشي في البحر المحيط (6/424)، وابن السبكي في الطبقات الكبرى (2 / 289)، والصفدي في الوافي بالوفيات (13 / 297)
ـ وتابع هذا القول إمام الحرمين ( ت 478 هـ )  كما في البرهان ، 2 \ 819 - في مبحث مسالك العلة - ، وانظر : فيض القدير للمناوي 6 \ 226 .
قال إمام الحرمين الجويني: " المحققون لا يقيمون لخلاف الظاهرية وزنا; لأن معظم الشريعة صادرة عن الاجتهاد, ولا تفي النصوص بعشر معشارها . وقال في كتاب اللعان : إن قول داود بإجزاء الرقبة المعيبة في الكفارة نقل الشافعي - رحمه الله تعالى - الإجماع على خلافه . قال: وعندي أن الشافعي لو عاصر داود لما عده من العلماء" انتهى.
وقد اعترض ابن الرفعة على إطلاق إمام الحرمين بأن القاضي الحسين نقل عن الشافعي - رضي الله عنه - أنه قال في الكتابة: لا أمتنع من كتابة العبد عند جمع القوة والأمانة, وإنما أستحب الخروج من الخلاف, فإن داود أوجب كتابة من جمع بين القوة والأمانة, وداود من أهل الظاهر, وقد أقام الشافعي لخلافه وزنا, واستحب كتابة من ذكره لأجل خلافه. ا هـ . 
وهذا وهم عجيب من ابن الرفعة; لأن داود إنما ولد قبل وفاة الشافعي بسنتين; لأنه ولد سنة اثنتين ومئتين, ولا يمكن أن يقال: اعتبر الشافعي خلافه, فغلط ابن الرفعة لأجل فهمه أن هذه الجملة من كلام الشافعي, وليس كذلك وإنما استحب هو, بفتح الحاء, وهو من كلام القاضي الحسين والمستحب هو القاضي الحسين, لكنه علله بتعليل غير صحيح لما ذكرناه. نعم, أوجبها قبل غير داود, فالمراد الخلاف الذي عليه داود لا خصوص داود.
على أنه قد قيل: إن كلام القاضي الحسين مستقيم, والجملة من قول الشافعي, وليس المراد صاحب الظاهر, بل المراد به  داود بن عبد الرحمن العطار شيخ الشافعي بمكة, الذي قال فيه الشافعي: ما رأيت أورع منه, ولعله الذي نقل عنه الشافعي وجوب العقيقة, فإن الشافعي قال كما حكاه عنه الإمام في " النهاية ": في باب العقيقة أفرط في العقيقة رجلان, رجل قال بوجوبها, وهو داود, ورجل قال ببدعتها وهو أبو حنيفة, وكلام القاضي الحسين في التعليق لا يقتضي أن يكون هو داود الظاهري; لأنه نقل عن الشافعي أنه قال: أستحب كتابة من جمع بين القوة والأمانة للخروج من الخلاف, فإن داود يوجب كتابة من جمع بين القوة والأمانة, ولم يقل داود الظاهري كما نقله ابن الرفعة.
ـ والغزالي ( ت 505 هـ )  كما في البحر المحيط (6/424)، حاشية العطار على شرح جمع الجوامع 2 \ 242 ., قالوا; لأن من أنكره لا يعرف طرق الاجتهاد, وإنما هو متمسك بالظواهر, فهو كالعامي الذي لا معرفة له, 
ـ وحكاه الأستاذ أبو منصور عن أبي علي بن أبي هريرة ( ت 345 هـ ) وطائفة من أقرانه نقله عنه ابن الصلاح في فتاويه (1/207)، والنووي في تهذيب الأسماء (1 / 183)، والذهبي في ( السير (13 \ 104).
ـ وبه قال النووي ( ت 676 هـ ) حيث جزم بعدم الاعتداد بقولهم.
قال في باب السواك في شرح مسلم (3/142): " إن مخالفة داود لا تقدح في انعقاد الإجماع على المختار الذي عليه المحققون الأكثرون " انتهى. وانظر المجموع (9/291).
ونقله عنه السيوطي في ( تدريب الراوي 2 \ 192 )، وذكر ابن كثير في حوادث ( سنة 763 هـ ) رؤيا رآها للنووي سأله فيها عن عدم إدخاله شيئا من مصنفات ابن حزم في ( شرح المهذب ) له . راجع ( البداية والنهاية 18 \ 350 ) .
ـ ورجح هذا القول صلاح الدين الصفدي ( ت 826 هـ ) الوافي بالوفيات ، للصفدي (13/297، 298) .
ـ وولي الله العراقي ( ت 826 هـ ) كما في طرح التثريب شرح التقريب،  2 \ 37 .
ـ ونقله أبو منصور البغدادي ( ت 429 هـ ) عن طائفة من متأخري الشافعيين، كما ذكر ذلك ابن الصلاح في فتاويه (1/207)، والنووي في تهذيب الأسماء واللغات(1 \ 183)، والذهبي في ( سير أعلام النبلاء (13 \ 104) ، والزركشي في البحر المحيط (6/424)، وابن كثير في ( طبقات الفقهاء الشافعيين 1 \  
ـ وكذا قال أبو بكر الرازي من الحنفية : " لا يعتد بخلافهم, ولا يؤنس بوفاقهم" انتهى.
ـ وبه قال أبو العباس بن سريج (ت 306 هـ) كما في كتاب: (المحمدون من الشعراء للقفطي 2 \ 427).
ـ وقال بدر الدين الزركشي (ت 794 هـ) (4) : (( ولم يعدهم المحققون من أحزاب الفقهاء . . . وأخرجوهم من أهل الحل والعقد )) .
ـ وحكاه ابن دقيق العيد (ت 702 هـ) في الإمام شرح الإلمام، 1 \ 413.
ـ والصنعاني (ت 1182 هـ) كما في كتاب العدة، 1 \ 131.
عن بعض الناس .
ـ وأبو الحسن الكرخي (ت 340 هـ) في (الفصول في الأصول 3 \ 297 ط: الكويت).
ـ وأبو بكر الجصاص الرازي (ت 370 هـ) فقال في مقدمة كتابه (أحكام القرآن): (لو تكلم داود في مسألة حادثة في عصره، وخالف فيها بعض أهل زمانه لم يكن خلافا عليهم)) ا. هـ، ونحوه قال في كتابه (الفصول في الأصول 3 \ 296).
ـ والحموي (ت 1098 هـ) في غمز عيون البصائر شرح الأشباه والنظائر، 3 \ 299.
ـ وابن عابدين (ت 1252 هـ)كما في حاشيتة 6 \ 99) وفيه أن خلاف الظاهرية لا ينقض إجماع الفقهاء. وانظر: تيسير التحرير لأمير بادشاه 4 \ 222.
ـ ومن المالكية: القاضي أبو بكر الباقلاني (ت 403 هـ). 
نقله ابن الصلاح في الفتاوى (1/207)، والقرطبي في (المفهم 1 \ 543)، والزركشي في البحر المحيط (6/424)، وابن السبكي في الطبقات الكبرى (2 / 289).
ـ وابن بطال (ت 449 هـ) شرح صحيح البخاري، لابن بطال 1 \ 352.
ـ والقاضي أبو بكر ابن العربي (ت 543هـ) كما في العواصم من القواصم، ص 257، وعارضة الأحوذي شرح سنن الترمذي 10 \ 108.  
ـ والدردير (ت 1201 هـ) كما في بلغة السالك لأقرب المسالك، 2 \ 389.
ـ وعُلَيْش (ت 1299 هـ) كما في فتح العلي المالك في الفتوى على مذهب الإمام مالك، 1 \ 101،96. 
ـ القاضي عياض، حتى عد مذهب داود الظاهري بدعة.
انظر: (المعيار المعرب 2 \ 491) وفيه أن (القاضي عياضا) نقل عن بعض العلماء أن مذهب داود بدعة ظهرت بعد المائتين.
أدلة هذا القول: 
استدل أصحاب هذا القول بأدلة متعددة، بعبارات مختلفة، وسأسوق بعضا منها:
- أن أهل الظاهر ليسوا من العلماء ولا من الفقهاء، بل هم من جملة العوام الذين لا يعتد بخلافهم. وهو المنقول هنا في المفهم عن القاضي أبي بكر. 
انظر: الفصول في الأصول 3 \ 296 ، سير أعلام النبلاء (13 \ 104).
- أن معظم الشريعة صدر عن الاجتهاد، والنصوص لا تفي بالعشر من معشار الشريعة، فبإنكارهم القياس والاجتهاد يكونون ملتحقين بالعوام، وكيف يدعون الاجتهاد، ولا اجتهاد عندهم ، وإنما غاية التصرف التردد على ظواهر الألفاظ.
انظر: البرهان للجويني 2 \ 818
- أن من أنكر القياس لا يعرف طرق الاجتهاد، وإنما هو متمسك بالظواهر، فهو كالعامي الذي لا معرفة له.
انظر: البحر المحيط (6/424) .
- أنهم لا يعتد بخلافهم لأنهم من جملة العوام، وأن من اعتد بخلافهم فإنما ذلك لأن مذهبه أنه يعتبر خلاف العوام في انعقاد الإجماع، والحق خلافه.
انظر: البحر المحيط(6/424)، وهو مذكور في المفهم هنا أيضا.
- ولأنهم في الشرعيات كالسوفسطائية في العقليات.
انظر: البحر المحيط (6/424).
- أن منكري القياس من الظاهرية ليسوا من علماء الأمة؛ لأنهم مباهتون على عنادهم فيما ثبت استفاضةً وتواترا، ومن لم يزعه التواتر، ولم يحتفل بمخالفته لم يوثق بقوله ومذهبه.
انظر: البرهان للجويني 2 \ 818 .
- أنهم كالشيعة في الفروع، ولا يلتفت إلى أقوالهم، ولا ينصب معهم الخلاف، ولا يعتنى بتحصيل كتبهم، ولا يدل مستفت من العامة عليهم.
انظر: سير أعلام النبلاء (13 \ 104) .
- أنهم لم يبلغوا رتبة الاجتهاد، ولا يعتبر في الإجماع إلا خلاف من له أهلية النظر والاجتهاد.
قاله أبو إسحاق الإسفراييني [ نقله عنه ابن الصلاح في فتاويه (1/207) ، وسير أعلام النبلاء (13 \ 105)، وطبقات الشافعية الكبرى 2 \ 289 ] 
ـ بالغ بعضهم فلم يعدوا الظاهرية من العلماء والفقهاء.
قاله أبو بكر الباقلاني كما نقله عنه أبو العباس القرطبي هنا في المفهم، وابن السبكي في الطبقات الكبرى (2 / 289).
- أنهم لما أحدثوا قواعد تخالف الأولين، أفضت إلى المناقضة لمجلس الشريعة، فلم يعتبر خلافهم.
انظر: البحر المحيط ، لبدر الدين الزركشي (6/424).
- أنهم لما اجترءوا على دعوى أنهم على الحق ، وأن غيرهم على الباطل أخرجهم أهل العلم من أهل الحل والعقد.
انظر: البحر المحيط ، لبدر الدين الزركشي (6/424).
- أنه قد دل الدليل القاطع على أصل القياس، وهو لا يحتمل المنازعة فيه لظهوره. 
وقد نازع الظاهرية فيه .
وهذه المنازعة الظاهر أنها عناد، والمعاند في الحق لا عبرة بقوله، وهذا ظاهر .
وإن لم تكن عنادا - كما هو الظنون بذوي الحجى - ، فقد نفوا ما ثبت بالدليل القاطع باجتهاد، قصاراه إفادة الظن الذي لا يعارض القطع الظاهر.
انظر: الوافي بالوفيات، للصفدي (13/298).
ـ أن الاجتهاد الواقع على خلاف الدليل القاطع كاجتهاد من ليس من أهل الاجتهاد في إنزالهما بمنزلة ما لا يعتد به، وينقض الحكم به.
انظر: فتاوى ابن الصلاح (1/207).
- أن من أنصف لنفسه علم أن النصوص التي أخذت منها الأحكام لا تفي بعشر معشار الحوادث التي لا نهاية لها، فما الذي يقوله الظاهري في غير المنصوص إذا أتاه عامي وسأله عن حادثة لا نص فيها ، أيحكم فيها بشيء أم يدع العامي وجهله ؟
لا قائل من المسلمين بالثاني ؛ أعني أنا ندع العامي يخبط في دينه ، وإن حكم فيها - والواقع أن لا نص - ؛ فإما أن يقيس ، أو يخترع من نفسه حكما يلزم الناس الأخذ به .
إن اخترع من عند نفسه ونسبه إلى الحكم الشرعي كان كاذبا على الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإلا كان ملزما للناس بفلتات لسانه، فما بقي إلا أنه لا يخترعه من عند نفسه ويقيسه على الصور المنصوص عليها.
والظاهري لا يقول بذلك، فعاد الأمر إلى أنه إما أن يدع العامي يخبط في دينه بما لم ينزل الله به سلطانا، أو يكذب على الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أو يلزم الناس بهفواته، والثلاثة لا يقولها ذو لب -معاذ الله-
انظر: الوافي بالوفيات، للصفدي (13/298).
- أن داود ينفي حجج العقول ... فمن كان هذا مقدار عقله ومبلغ علمه كيف يجوز أن يعد من أهل العلم وممن يعتد بخلافه ...
انظر: الفصول في الأصول، للجصاص 3 \ 296.
- أنهم قد أخذوا هذا القول -نفي القياس- عن النظام من المعتزلة، وقد كفره جمع من أهل العلم.
انظر: فقه أهل العراق وحديثهم، للكوثري ص 17 .
مما سبق من تعليلات القائلين بعدم الاحتجاج بخلاف الظاهرية يتبين أنهم يدورون حول معنى واحد وإن اختلفت العبارات، وهو:
أن الظاهرية عندما أنكروا القياس خرجوا عن دائرة العلم، وأهله [ وصاروا في دائرة العوام، أو الجهال، أو المبتدعة، أو المباهتين - بحسب اختلاف العبارات - ] وهؤلاء لا يصح الاحتجاج بهم في الإجماع، ولا يقدح خلافهم فيه.
ونلخص السبب في ذلك - مما تقدم – في ثلاثة أمور:
أ - أن النصوص الشرعية لا تفي بجميع الأحكام الشرعية، ولا بد من القياس لإظهار الأحكام الشرعية، فكان العمل بمذهب الظاهرية تعطيلا للشريعة .
ب - أن الظاهرية وافقهم في قولهم هذا كثير من أهل البدع.
ج - أن القياس قد دل عليه ( الدليل القاطع ) فإنكارهم له إنكار لأمر معلوم من الدين بالضرورة ، فخالفوا صريح العقول ، وصحيح المنقول.
رد الظاهرية ومن وافقهم على ماذكر:
أما الأمر الأول؛ وهو أن النصوص الشرعية لا تفي بجميع الأحكام الشرعية ، ولا بد من القياس لإظهار الأحكام الشرعية .
فلا يسلم ذلك - عندهم - فإن في القرآن والسنة بيانا لجميع الأحكام الشرعية إما بطريق المنطوق أو المفهوم أو غيرها من دلائل الألفاظ ووسائل الاستنباط غير القياس ، ويدل على ذلك عموم قول الله تعالى : { وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ تِبْيَانًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ }، وقوله تعالى : { مَا فَرَّطْنَا فِي الْكِتَابِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ }.
وقال ص 118: " كل أبواب الفقه ليس منها باب إلا وله أصل في الكتاب والسنة نعلمه والحمد لله ، حاشا القراض فما وجدنا له أصلا البتة ".
قال ابن حزم في النبذة الكافية في أصول الفقه (ص 61): " فاذ قد صح يقينا بخبر الله تعالى الذي لا يكذبه مؤمن أنه لم يفرط في الكتاب شيئا وأنه قد بين فيه كل شيء وان الدين قد كمل وأن رسول الله ( صلع ) قد بين للناس ما نزل اليهم فقد بطل يقينا بلا شك ان يكون شيء من الدين لا نص فيه ولا حكم من الله تعالى ورسوله " انتهى.
وقال أبو إسحاق الشاطبي ( ت 790 هـ ) : " العالم بالقرآن على التحقيق عالم بجملة الشريعة ، ولا يعوزه منها شيء ، والدليل على ذلك أمور . . .
ومنها : التجربة ؛ وهو أنه لا أحد من العلماء لجأ إلى القرآن في مسألة إلا وجد لها أصلا ، وأقرب الطوائف من إعواز المسائل النازلة أهل الظاهر الذين ينكرون القياس ، ولم يثبت عنهم أنهم عجزوا عن الدليل في مسألة من المسائل " ا . هـ . انظر: الموافقات للشاطبي 4 \ 189.
وقال الشوكاني ( ت 1255 هـ ) بعد ذكره لدليل المانعين من الاعتداد بخلاف منكري القياس : " ويجاب عنه بأن من عرف نصوص الشريعة حق معرفتها ، وتدبر آيات الكتاب العزيز ، وتوسع في الاطلاع على السنة المطهرة ، علم بأن نصوص الشريعة جمع جم، ولا عيب لهم إلا ترك العمل بالآراء الفاسدة التي لم يدل عليها كتاب ، ولا سنة ، ولا قياس مقبول ( وتلك شكاة ظاهر عنك عارها ) . نعم قد جمدوا في مسائل كان ينبغي لهم ترك الجمود عليها، ولكنها بالنسبة إلى ما وقع في مذاهب غيرهم من العمل بما لا دليل عليه البتة قليلة جدا ". 
انظر: إرشاد الفحول ص 72 .
أما الأمر الثاني؛ وهو أن الظاهرية وافقهم في قولهم هذا كثير من أهل البدع .
فقد دفع ابن حزم ذلك بأمرين؛ 
أحدهما: أنه لا يهمه من وافقه من أهل الباطل، فلا ينكر أن تقول اليهود لا إله إلا الله ويقولها هو .
وثانيهما : أنها لا تخلو كلمة حق أو باطل يذهب إليها غيره من آخذ بها من أهل الباطل ، فالأخذ بالقياس قال به بعض المعتزلة ، والأزارقة، وأحمد بن حابط، ولكل هؤلاء من شنيع الأقوال ما هو كفر.
انظر: الإحكام (7/483).
أما الأمر الثالث؛ وهو أن القياس قد دل عليه (الدليل القاطع) ، فإنكار الظاهرية له إنكار لأمر معلوم من الدين بالضرورة ، فخالفوا بذلك صريح العقول ، وصحيح المنقول .
فهو محل النزاع بين الظاهرية وغيرهم، وقد أطال الظاهرية في نقاش هذه الأدلة التي استدل بها القائلون بصحة القياس.
انظر: الإحكام في أصول الأحكام لابن حزم (1/16)، وما بعدها. 
إضافة إلى أن (الدليل القاطع) إن سلم به، فإنما هو قد دل على أصل القياس، وصحة الاستدلال بجنسه. لا على صور آحاده؛ فإنها باتفاق ظنية، ما عدا بعض الصور التي قال بعض العلماء بأن القياس فيها قطعي؛ كالقياس الأولوي على نزاع في تسميته قياسا.
وبذلك يتبين فساد المقدمات التي بنى عليها أصحاب هذا القول نتيجتها ؛ وهو عدم الاعتداد بخلاف الظاهرية مطلقا. 
فإذا سقطت المقدمات سقطت النتيجة المترتبة عليها. 
وعليه يتبين ضعف هذا القول - والله أعلم -.
الثاني: 
ـ وبه قال القاضي عبد الوهاب (ت 422 هـ) من المالكية.
قاله في الملخص ونقله عنه الزركشي في البحر المحيط (6/424). 
" : يعتبر كما يعتبر خلاف من ينفي المراسيل, ويمنع العموم ومن حمل الأمر على الوجوب; لأن مدار الفقه على هذه الطرق. 
ـ ومن الشافعية أبو منصور البغدادي الشافعي ( ت 429 هـ )؛ وحكى أنه الصحيح من مذهب الشافعية. 
نقله ابن الصلاح في فتاويه (1/207)، والنووي في تهذيب الأسماء واللغات (1 \ 183) ، وابن كثير في ( طبقات الشافعين 2 \ 174 ) ، وابن السبكي في الطبقات الكبرى (2 / 289)، وهو خلاف ما نص عليه في ( الفتاوى ).   
ـ ونُسب هذا القول لأبي عمرو ابن الصلاح ( ت 650 هـ ).
انظر: فتاوى ابن الصلاح (1/207). 
ـ وقال به الذهبي ( ت 748 هـ ) سير أعلام النبلاء ، للذهبي (13 \ 104).
ـ وابن السبكي ( ت 771 هـ ) كما في طبقات الشافعية الكبرى، لابن السبكي 2 \ 289، و (شرح المحلي على جمع الجوامع لابن السبكي 2 \ 491). 
لكن ابن السبكي إنما يقبل قول داود بن علي، دون ابن حزم، فقد قال تعليقا على كلام إمام الحرمين في عدم قول أهل الظاهر: '' قول إمام الحرمين إن المحققين لا يقيمون للظاهرية وزنا، وإن خلافهم لا يعتبر، محله عندي ابن حزم وأمثاله، وأما داود فمعاذ الله أن يقول الإمام أو غيره أن خلافه لا يعتبر، فلقد كان جبلا من جبال العلم والدين، له من سداد النظر وسعة العلم ونور البصيرة والإحاطة بأقوال الصحابة والتابعين، والقدرة على الاستنباط ما يعظم وقعه، وقد دونت كتبه، وكثرت أتباعه، وذكره الشيخ أبو إسحاق الشيرازي في (طبقاته) من الأئمة المتبوعين في الفروع '' ا . هـ. [ البهجة الوردية 4 \ 26، شرح المحلي على جمع الجوامع 2 \ 491 ].
وقال ابن الصلاح في الفتاوى (1/207)، والنووي تهذيب الأسماء واللغات (1 \ 183). ( وهو الذي استقر عليه الأمر آخرا كما هو الأغلب الأعرف من صفو الأئمة المتأخرين ) 
ـ واختار هذا القول غير واحد من المحققين؛ 
كالعلامة ابن القيم ( ت 751 هـ ) في مواضع من كتبه منها : ( زاد المعاد 5 \ 331 - كتاب الظهار - ) ، و ( إعلام الموقعين 2 \ 277 ، و 3 \ 182 ). 
والصنعاني ( ت 1182 هـ ) في العدة 1 \ 140 .
والشوكاني ( ت 1250 هـ ) في إرشاد الفحول ص 71 .
والشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي ( ت 1393 هـ ) في نثر الورود على مراقي السعود ، للشنقيطي 2 \ 428 ، أضواء البيان، ونسبه للمحققين من علماء الأصول .
أدلة القول الثاني، وهو الاعتداد بخلاف الظاهرية مطلقا:
- أن ما تفردوا به هو من قبيل مخالفة الإجماع الظني ، وتندر مخالفتهم لإجماع قطعي.
انظر: سير أعلام النبلاء (13 \ 104) .
- قال الصنعاني ( ت 1182 هـ ) في العدة شرح إحكام الأحكام 1 \ 140 - بتصرف يسير - . : إن الظاهرية لم يخالفوا في المسائل المجمع عليها؛ لأن التحقيق أنه لم يقم الدليل إلا على حجية الإجماع القولي ، وقد كذب من ادعاه إلا في المسائل الضرورية - كما قال الإمام أحمد-.
فإذا حققت فالحق أن دعوى الإجماع طريقة القاصرين، إذا أعيتهم الأدلة ادعوه على منازعهم ، ولا يليق ذلك بأئمة التحقيق ، فليس العمدة إلا الدليل من الكتاب والسنة أو قياس في معنى الأصل ، فإذا قام الدليل فلا ينظر إلى التنقيش قال به قائل أو لا ؟ ، فلا وحشة مع الدليل ، ولا ناظر بعد وجوده إلى قال ولا قائل ولا قيل ، والله يقول الحق ويهدي السبيل .
- أن هؤلاء المخالفين في القياس كلا أو بعضا ، هم بعض الأمة ، فلا بد من الاعتداد بخلافهم.
انظر: إرشاد الفحول ص 210 .
- أنه لم يذكر أحد من العلماء أن من شرط المجتهد المعتبر قوله أن يكون من أهل القياس القائلين به .
- أن قول الظاهرية اجتهاد منهم ، ومن لم يعتد بخلافهم كان هذا اجتهادا منه فكيف يرد اجتهاد بمثله.
انظر: سير أعلام النبلاء (13 \ 105)، ونقله عنه الصفدي في ( الوافي 13 \ 474 ) .
- أن داود الظاهري كان يقرئ مذهبه ، ويناظر عليه ، ويفتي به في مثل بغداد ، وكثرة الأئمة بها وبغيرها ، فلم نراهم قاموا عليه ، ولا أنكروا فتاويه ولا تدريسه ، ولا سعوا في منعه من بثه.
انظر: سير أعلام النبلاء (13 \ 105) . ثم ذكر أمثلة لبعض العلماء الذين عاصروا داود .
- أنهم وإن جاء عنهم مسائل غريبة ، فإنهم علماء مجتهدون ، وقد صدر من كثير من العلماء مسائل تخالف الإجماع ، وإنما تحكى للتعجب ؛ كقول ابن عباس في المتعة ، والصرف ، وإنكار العول.
انظر: سير أعلام النبلاء (13 \ 105 - 106).
- أن كثيرا من الأئمة المصنفين أوردوا خلاف الظاهرية في كتبهم ، مما يدل على اعتبارهم له ، فلولا اعتدادهم بخلافهم لما أوردوا مذاهبهم في مصنفاتهم ، لمنافاة موضوعها لذلك.
انظر: فتاوى ابن الصلاح (1/207).
- أننا ما اعتددنا بخلافهم لأن مفرداتهم حجة ، بل لتحكى في الجملة ، وبعضها سائغ ، وبعضها قوي ، وبعضها ساقط.
انظر: سير أعلام النبلاء (13 \ 104).
- أنه يلزم القائل بعدم الاعتبار بخلاف الظاهرية في الإجماع يلزمه أن لا يعتبر خلاف منكر العموم ، وخبر الواحد ، ولا ذاهب إليه.
انظر: البحر المحيط (6/424)، نقلا عن الأصفهاني شارح ( المحصول ) .
- أن خلاف الظاهرية معتبر كما يعتبر خلاف من ينفي المراسيل ، ويمنع العموم ، ومن حمل الأمر على الوجوب ؛ لأن مدار الفقه على هذه الطرق.
انظر: البحر المحيط (6/424)، نقلا عن القاضي عبد الوهاب في (الملخص).
- أن عدم الاعتداد بخلاف الظاهرية غير صحيح ؛ لأنه إن كان نفيا للوجود فهذا كذب تدفعه المشاهدة والعيان ، وإن قيل : إن الله أمر بعدم سماعه ، أو رسوله أمر بذلك فهذا شر من الأول لأنه كذب على الله ورسوله .
مما تقدم يتبين أن الحديث في قبول خلاف الظاهرية ما ادعي فيه الإجماع مقبول وأنه مانع من انعقاد الإجماع لأمور :
أ - منع صحة الإجماع شرعا ، وعقلا في المسائل التي خالف فيها الظاهرية.
انظر: ابن حزم في ( الإحكام 2 \ 494 - 506 ) وقد أطال النفس في تقرير هذا الأصل هناك.
ب - وعلى فرض صحة الإجماع قبل خلافهم ، فإنه يمنع من الوقوع ؛ لأن الوقائع التي ادعي فيها خلاف الظاهرية للإجماع ، إنما هو خلاف ظني.
قاله الذهبي في ( السير 13 \ 104 ) ، والصنعاني في ( العدة شرح إحكام الأحكام 1 \ 140 )
ج - أن إنكارهم للقياس لا يعني خروجهم من دائرة العلماء ؛ لأنهم مجتهدون توفرت فيهم جميع أدوات الاجتهاد - ولم يذكر أحد من العلماء أن من شروط المجتهد أن يكون عاملا بالقياس في المسألة المجتهد فيها - ، كما أنه يلزم من عدم الاعتداد بخلافهم عدم الاعتداد بخلاف منكري حديث الآحاد - مطلقا أو في وقائع معينة - ومنكري العمل بالحديث المرسل ، ومن يرى نسخ القرآن بالسنة ، ومنكري العموم ، وغير ذلك من صور عدم العمل ببعض آحاد الأدلة المتفق عليها من الكتاب والسنة .
د - ( القلب للدليل ) وهو أن الإجماع منعقد على قبول خلاف الظاهرية ؛ لأن داود الظاهري أظهر قوله في عصره وكذا تلامذته من بعده وحكى خلافهم أهل العلم في كتبهم ، ولم يرو عن أحد معاصريه أنه أنكر خلافه ولم يعتد به.
الثالث: 
نقل ابن الصلاح عن الأستاذ أبي منصور أنه حكى عن ابن أبي هريرة وغيره, أنهم لا يعتد بخلافهم في الفروع, ويعتد بخلافهم في الأصول.
الرابع: 
قال الإبياري  ( ت 618 هـ ): القول بعدم الاعتداد بخلافهم على الإطلاق غير صحيح عندنا, بل إن كانت المسألة مما تتعلق بالآثار والتوقيف واللفظ اللغوي, ولا مخالف للقياس فيها لم يصح أن ينعقد الإجماع بدونهم إلا على رأي من يرى أن الاجتهاد لا يتجزأ. 
فإن قلنا: بالتجزؤ, لم يمنع أن يقع النظر في فرع هم فيه محقون, كما نعتبر خلاف المتكلم في المسألة الكلامية; لأن له فيه مدخلا, كذلك أهل الظاهر في غير المسائل القياسية يعتد بخلافهم. نقله عنه في البحر المحيط (6/424).
أدلة هذا القول:
أن المسألة إن كانت مما يتعلق بالآثار والتوقيف واللفظ اللغوي، ولا مخالف للقياس فيها ، لم يصح أن ينعقد الإجماع بدونهم - إلا على رأي من يرى أن الاجتهاد لا يتجزأ - .
فإن قلنا بالتجزؤ ، لم يمنع أن يقع النظر في فرع هم فيه محقون ، كما نعتبر خلاف المتكلم في المسألة الكلامية ؛ لأن له فيه مدخلا ، كذلك أهل الظاهر في غير المسائل القياسية يعتد بخلافهم.
انظر: البحر المحيط (6/424)، نقلا عن الأبياري، وقد سبق.
ويظهر بتأمل هذا القول أنه عائد في الحقيقة إلى القول الأول القائل بعدم الاعتداد بخلاف الظاهرية ؛ لأن جل المسائل إنما هي قياسية؛ كما قال إمام الحرمين الجويني ( ت 478 هـ ) (2) : " إن معظم الشريعة صدر عن الاجتهاد ، والنصوص لا تفي بالعشر من معشار الشريعة " .
انظر: البرهان ، للجويني 2 \ 818 .
كما أن في التفريق بين المسائل التي يدخلها القياس والتي لا يدخلها القياس خلافا بين العلماء ؛ فمثلا مسائل الحدود ، والكفارات ، والعبادات فإن بين القائسين خلافا في جريان القياس فيها من عدمه.
انظر: انظر الخلاف بين القائسين في دخول القياس في هذه المسائل في المصادر التالية : نشر البنود 2 \ 112 ، الإحكام للآمدي 3 \ 196 ، شرح الكوكب المنير 4 \ 20.
إضافة لذلك فإن هذا التفريق هو محل النزاع ؛ فإن الظاهرية يرون أن جميع هذه المسائل ليست قياسية ؛ فيكون قولهم معتبرا .
الخامس: 
وبه قال ابن الصلاح في فتاويه (1/207)، ونسبه له ابن كثير في ( طبقات الفقهاء الشافعيين 2 \ 174 ) ، وابن السبكي في الطبقات الكبرى (2 / 289).
: وهو أن الصحيح من المذهب الاعتداد بخلافهم, ولهذا يذكر الأئمة من أصحابنا خلافهم في الكتب الفرعية.  
ثم قال: والذي أجيب به بعد الاستخارة: أن داود يعتبر قوله, ويعتد به في الإجماع إلا ما خالف القياس, وما أجمع عليه القياسيون من أنواعه أو بناه على أصوله التي قام الدليل القاطع على بطلانها, فاتفاق من سواه على خلافه إجماع ينعقد, فقول المخالف حينئذ خارج عن الإجماع , كقوله في التغوط في الماء الراكد, وتلك المسائل الشنيعة , وفي " لا ربا إلا في النسيئة " المنصوص عليها , فخلافه في هذا وشبهه غير معتد به . ا هـ.
أدلة هذا القول:
ـ أن خلاف الظاهرية فيما خالف القياس الخفي معتبر ؛ لما سبق في أدلة القول الثاني .
ـ أما خلافهم فيما خالف القياس الجلي فهو غير معتد به ؛ لكونه مبنيا على ما يقطع ببطلانه ، والاجتهاد الواقع على خلاف الدليل القاطع كاجتهاد من ليس من أهل الاجتهاد في إنزالهما بمنزلة ما لا يعتد به ، وينقض الحكم به.
انظر: فتاوى ابن الصلاح (1/207).
ـ ولأنه يجوز تبعيض الاجتهاد ؛ بمعنى أن يكون العالم مجتهدا في نوع دون غيره ، فكذلك الظاهرية يعتبر قولهم فيما عدا ما خالفوا القياس الجلي.
انظر: فتاوى ابن الصلاح (1/207) .
ـ ولأن المسائل التي خالفوا فيها القياس الجلي ، وما أجمع عليه القياسيون من أنواعه ، أو بنوه على أصولهم التي قام الدليل القاطع على بطلانها باتفاق من سواهم على خلافه ، إجماع منعقد . وقولهم حينئذ خارج من الإجماع ؛ كقولهم في التغوط في الماء الراكدة؛ وقولهم : لا ربا إلا في الستة المنصوص عليها .
فخلافهم في هذا ، وشبهه غير معتد به؛ لأنه مبني على ما يقطع ببطلانه ، والاجتهاد على خلاف الدليل القاطع مردود، وينتقض حكم الحاكم به.
انظر: تهذيب الأسماء واللغات للنووي 1 \ 184.
الرد على هذا القول:
ويعرض على تفريقهم بين القياس الجلي ، والقياس الخفي في الاعتداد بخلاف الظاهرية في الثاني دون الأول . أن يقال لهم :
أ - إن تقسيم القياس إلى جلي وخفي - بحسب تقسيم الشافعية (3) - إنما هو تقسيم لما يطلق عليه القياس ، لا القياس الشرعي المعرف بين الأصوليين ، والذي فيه نزاع الظاهرية .
فإن الجمع بنفي الفارق - وهو القياس الخفي - ليس من حقيقة القياس.
انظر: تيسير التحرير لأمير بادشاه 4 \ 77 .
فعاد هذا القول للقول الأول ، وهو نفي الاعتداد بخلاف الظاهرية مطلقا ، فيكون القول فيهما واحدا .
ب - كذلك فإنه يقال : إما أن يعمم عدم الاعتداد بخلاف من خالف قول الأكثر في القياس الجلي سواء كان من أهل القياس ، أم لا . أو أن يخص بأهل الظاهر فقط .
فإن قيل بالأول وهو أن كل من خالف في القياس الجلي لم يقبل قوله ، ولا يعتد بخلافه ، فهذا يؤدي إلى القول بقطعية هذا القياس ، وفيه نظر ؛ بدليل خلاف بعض القياسيين فيه .
وإن قيل بتخصيص منكري القياس فقط . ففيه تحكم ؛ لأنه ربما خالف في هذه المسألة التي يدعي أن القياس فيها جلي غير الظاهرية ممن يعمل القياس ؛ فيكون القائل هذا القول قد أهمل خلاف الظاهري ، وأعمل خلاف غيره في مسألة واحدة ، وهو تحكم .
مثال ذلك : ما ذكره أصحاب هذا القول من التمثيل للمسائل التي خالف فيها الظاهرية القياس الجلي؛ بأن الظاهرية يقولون: " بأن الربا لا يجري إلا في الأصناف الستة المنصوص عليها في الحديث فقط، ولا يتعداها لغيره"
وهو ما روى مسلم من حديث عبادة بن الصامت رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: '' الذهب بالذهب، والفضة بالفضة، والبر بالبر، والشعير بالشعير، والتمر بالتمر، والملح بالملح، مثلا بمثل سواء بسواء، يدا بيد، فإذا اختلفت هذه الأصناف فبيعوا كيف شئتم إذا كان يدا بيد '' .
وهذه المسألة لم ينفرد بها الظاهرية بل وافقهم عليها بعض أهل القياس، فقال به أبو الوفا ابن عقيل (ت 513 هـ) من الحنابلة، في كتابه (عمد الأدلة)، ونقله المرداوي في (الإنصاف 12 \ 17) ونسب هذا القول لمذهب طاوس، وقتادة، وجماعة.
فإن قبلنا خلافه ، ورددنا خلاف الظاهرية فهو تحكم . وإن قلنا برد خلاف الجميع فلا فائدة من تخصيص الظاهرية بعدم الاعتداد بقولهم ، بل نرد خلاف جميع من خالف في هذا القياس .
والراجح في هذه المسألة - والله تعالى أعلم - هو الاحتجاج بخلاف الظاهرية مطلقا ، وعدم انعقاد الإجماع بدونهم . 
وأن خلافهم مانع من انعقاده . 
ولا يصح رد قولهم بإجماع معاصريهم .
وأما ما شذوا فيه فيرده كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهما اللذان يحكمان ببطلانه حال عرضه عليهما، وحسبنا رد الكتاب والسنة له دون زيادة عليه أو نقصان منه.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو موسى

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا النقل

----------


## إمام الأندلس

*الاعتداد بخلاف الظاهرية في الفروع الفقهية* 
*"دراسة تأصيلية"* 
*للدكتور \ عبد السلام بن محمد الشويعر* 
*عضو هيئة التدريس في كلية الملك فهد الأمنية قسم العلوم الشرعية.*
*الحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد ، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين . . أما بعد فإن مسألة ( الاعتداد بخلاف الظاهرية في الفروع الفقهية ) من المسائل التي يحتاجها الفقيه وتعرض له ، خصوصا عند نظره في الخلاف العالي بين المذاهب الفقهية ، فكثيرا ما يتوقف الناظر عند بعض المسائل الفقهية التي انفرد بها الظاهرية عن جمهور الفقهاء من المذاهب الأربعة ، وذلك بسبب اختلاف أصول هذا المذهب عن البقية باعتماده على ظواهر النصوص وعدم عمله بالقياس ، إضافة لما في شخصية بعض المنتسبين إليه من التميز سواء في سلاسة العبارة وقوة الحجة ، أو شدة التعبير على المخالفين حتى قورن أحيانا بسيف الحجاج شدة وبطشا ، مما يجعل البعض يتوقف عند هذا المذهب وأصحابه وقفة إعجاب أحيانا ، أو حنق أحيانا أخرى ، أو توسطا بين ذلك توقف نظر وتأمل . فلذلك عمد بعض الباحثين لهذه المفردات فجمعها ، واعتنى بدراستها لكن من الناحية الفقهية فقط (1) .* 
*ولما لم أقف على من أفرد النظر في هذه المفردات من ناحية تأصيلية ، من حيث اعتمادها والاعتداد بها مع ما يراه المطالع لكتب كثير من الفقهاء- مع جلالة قدرهم- عندما يحكون خلافا شاذا للظاهرية يتبعونه بعبارة مؤداها (أن خلاف الظاهرية غير معتبر) مع اختلاف في البناء والصياغة لهذا المعنى؛ ففي حين يكتفي البعض بهذا الرد عن مقارعتهم بالحجة والبرهان ، يزيد آخرون ببعض الأوصاف والنعوت الغريبة لهذا المذهب الفقهي ، حتى صارت هذه طريقة للبعض لرد خلاف الظاهرية دون النظر في دليلهم وتعليلهم ، بل وصمها بعض العلماء بأنها: ( طريقة القاصرين ، إذا أعيتهم الأدلة ادعوه على منازعهم ، ولا يليق ذلك بأئمة التحقيق ). (2)*
*فأردت البحث في هذه المسألة ، وهل هي مسألة مسلمة بين الفقهاء ، أم هي من مواضع النزاع بينهم؟ وزاد عزمي ما سبق بيانه من عدم وقوفي على من أفرد بحثها ، مع أهميتها .* 
*فجمعت شتات هذه المسألة من غير مظانها ، من بطون الكتب (3) ، وخبايا الزوايا بحسب المستطاع ، فإن هذه المسألة اشترك في بحثها شراح الأحاديث ، وعلماء الفقه عند ذكرهم لخلافات الظاهرية في الفروع الفقهية- وذكرها علماء الأصول- في مباحث الإجمـاع ، والقياس ، والاجتهاد والتقليد ، وغيرها من المباحث ، بل وكان للمؤرخين نصيب في ذكر هذه المسألة- كما سيأتي- . فسطرت هذا البحث جمعا للمتفرق ، وتوليفا لهذا الشتات ، سائلا الله تعالى التوفيق والسداد .* 
*وجعلته في أربعة مباحث:* 
*الأول : تحرير محل النزاع في المسألة .* 
*الثاني : سبب الخلاف في المسألة .* 
*الثالث : خلاف أهل العلم في المسألة ، وأدلتهم ، والترجيح .* 
*الرابع : أمثلة تطبيقية لخلاف الظاهرية .* 
*(1)منها كتاب: (ابن حزم والمسائل التي خالف فيها الجمهور في العقائد والأصول والعبادات) لمحمد صالح موسى حسين من منشورات جامعة (سبها) بليبيا سنة 1995م . وغيره*
*(2) ما بين القوسين من كلام الصنعاني في (العدة 1 \ 140).*
*(3) كان مجموع ما رجعت إليه من الكتب ونقلت عنه في هذه الوريقات ما ينيف على تسعين مرجعا.*
http://www.mmf-4.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1211

----------


## إمام الأندلس

قال الإمام الجصاص فيفي أصول الفقه عن داود - إمام فرقة الظاهرية - وغيره من أئمتهم:


*وَلَا يُعْتَدُّ بِخِلَافِ مَنْ لَا يَعْرِفُ أُصُولَ الشَّرِيعَةِ .. : كَدَاوُد الْأَصْبَهَانِي  ِّ وَالْكَرَابِيسِ  يِّ ، وَأَضْرَابِهِمَ  ا مِنْ السُّخَفَاءِ ( الْجُهَّالِ ) ، لِأَنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ إنَّمَا كَتَبُوا شَيْئًا مِنْ الْحَدِيثِ ، وَلَا مَعْرِفَةَ لَهُمْ بِوُجُوهِ النَّظَرِ ، وَرَدِّ الْفُرُوعِ وَالْحَوَادِثِ إلَى الْأُصُولِ ، فَهُمْ بِمَنْزِلَةِ الْعَامِّيِّ الَّذِي لَا يُعْتَدُّ بِخِلَافِهِ ، لِجَهْلِهِ بِبِنَاءِ الْحَوَادِثِ عَلَى أُصُولِهَا مِنْ النُّصُوصِ ، وَقَدْ كَانَ دَاوُد يَنْفِي حُجَجَ الْعُقُولِ ، وَمَشْهُورٌ عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَقُولُ : ( بَلْ عَلَى
الْعُقُولِ ) ، وَكَانَ يَقُولُ : لَيْسَ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي أَنْفُسِنَا دَلَائِلُ عَلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى وَعَلَى تَوْحِيدِهِ ، وَزَعَمَ أَنَّهُ إنَّمَا عَرَفَ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ بِالْخَبَرِ ، وَلَمْ يَدْرِ الْجَاهِلُ أَنَّ الطَّرِيقَ إلَى مَعْرِفَةِ صِحَّةِ خَبَرِ النَّبِيِّ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ ، وَالْفَرْقِ بَيْنَ خَبَرِهِ وَخَبَرِ مُسَيْلِمَةَ وَسَائِرِ الْمُتَنَبِّئِي  نَ وَالْعِلْمِ بِكَذِبِهِمْ إنَّمَا هُوَ الْعَقْلُ ، وَالنَّظَرُ فِي الْمُعْجِزَاتِ ، وَالْأَعْلَامِ وَالدَّلَائِلِ ، الَّتِي لَا يَقْدِرُ عَلَيْهَا إلَّا اللَّهُ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى ، فَإِنَّهُ لَا يُمْكِنُ لِأَحَدٍ أَنْ يَعْرِفَ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَعْرِفَ اللَّهَ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى ، فَمَنْ كَانَ هَذَا مِقْدَارَ عَقْلِهِ وَمَبْلَغَ عِلْمِهِ كَيْفَ يَجُوزُ أَنْ يُعَدَّ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ ؟ وَمِمَّنْ يُعْتَدُّ بِخِلَافِهِ ؟ وَهُوَ مُعْتَرِفٌ مَعَ ذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ لَا يَعْرِفُ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى ، لِأَنَّ قَوْلَهُ : إنِّي مَا أَعْرِفُ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى مِنْ جِهَةِ الدَّلَائِلِ اعْتِرَافٌ مِنْهُ بِأَنَّهُ لَا يَعْرِفُهُ ، فَهُوَ أَجْهَلُ مِنْ الْعَامِّيِّ ، وَأَسْقَطَ مِنْ الْبَهِيمَةِ ، فَمِثْلُهُ لَا يُعَدُّ خِلَافًا عَلَى أَهْلِ عَصْرِهِ إذَا قَالُوا قَوْلًا يُخَالِفُهُمْ ، فَكَيْفَ يُعْتَدُّ بِخِلَافِهِ عَلَى مَنْ تَقَدَّمَهُ* 


*رد الإمام ابن عقيل الظاهري ـ حفظه الله ـ في كتابه النفيس " ابن حزم خلال ألف عام " ( 4/ 242 ) عن كلام الجصاص بقوله : 

" ما نقله الكوثري عن الجصاص من باب التهويش والدعوى بغير برهان .

ولو فرض أن الإجماع كما يتصوره الأحناف لما جاز إلغاء خلاف أهل الظاهر ، لأنه إنما يلغي خلاف من كان غير مؤمن أو كان جاهلاً وهاتان صفتان معدومتان في أهل الظاهر .

والمقاييس ووجوه النظر التي يفخر بها الرازي تركها الظاهريون رغبة عنها لا قصوراً في فهمهم عن تصورها ، ولا عجزاً في مواهبهم عن ابتكارها ، لأنهم بسبيل تحرير المفهوم الشرعي فقط ولو كانوا بسبيل تمرين الذهن بالأعيب القياس أو في سبيل إشباع الثقافة البشرية بالآراء البشرية المولدة لما شق احد غبارهم ، بل هم رواد علماء المسلمين في تحرير نظرية المعرفة التي يميز بها معرفة الشرع عن المعارف الدنيوية .

وما نقله عن داود من إنكار حجج العقول ليس صحيحاً وإنما هو تعمد لإساءة الفهم عنه ، لأن مبنى فقهه على النظر والاستدلال ، وإنما ألغى اقتراح العقل ثم جعل اقتراحه شرعاً وقصر مهمة العقل في فهم الشرع والتمييز بين دلالاته وأحكامه .

وكذلك ما زعمه من إنكار دواد لدلالات الكون والأنفس لا بد أن يكون نتيجة تحوير لمفصده ، وتعمداً لإساءة فهم كلامه لا سيما الاستدلال بالكون والأنفس ظاهر شرعي .

إن العقل عند أهل الظاهر سبيل الإيمان بالله وبكتبه ورسله وسبيل الاعتبار بالكون وسبيل فهم الشرع ولكنه لا يملك الاقتراح على الله .

فكما لا يملك العقل باقتراحه تغيير سنة الله الكونية كأن يكون لزيد عين في قفاه أولى من وضع جميع العينين قدامه كذلك لا يملك الاقتراح على الله في شرعه ، وسنة الله في كونه وفي شرعه لا تبديل لها .

والفارق بين داود وبين الرازي أن داود يتبع نصوص الشرع ويحرر مرادها ، أما الرازي فيتعب نفسه في تحرير مراد أبي حينفة ومعروف عن أبي حنيفة ـ رحمه الله ـ أنه من أقل الأئمة إحاطة بنصوص الشرع إلا أن كثرة أتباعه منذ زعامة أبي يوسف من الفتن في المجتمعات الإسلامية والله المسؤول جل جلاله أن يعفوا عنه وعن متبعيه اجتهاداً منهم وأن يفيىء بعامة المسلمين إلى أحب الوسائل إليه في فهم دينه " أ . هـ .*
*مستفادة من مشاركة لشيخنا عبد العزيز الحنوط*

----------


## نضال مشهود

مسألة (الاعتداد بخلاف فلان) فيها ما فيها من التعصب و الجدل العقيم .
والأولى تسليم الأمر إلى أهلها . . بحسب المقام .

فالمسائل النحوية ، يعتد النحوي الكبير بخلافه فيها وإن كان معتزلة المشرب في العقائد ،
والمسائل الفقهية ، يعتد بخلاف الفقيه الشهير فيها وإن كان منكرا لمعانى لصفات كبعض الأشعرية والظاهرية ،
والمسائل التاريخية ، يعتد بخلاف المؤرخ العظيم فيها وإن كان كثير اللحن في الكلام وقيل المعرفة بفروع الأخكام .

والله أعلم .

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

أظن أننا نتكلم هنا عن المذهب وليس فلانا....
والإعتداد بمن يرفض التقليد و التعصب للأشخاص أولى من الإعتداد بمذهب يقدس علمائه ويستحي من تخطئتهم...

----------


## نضال مشهود

وهل المذهب - يا أخي - إلا قول فلان وفلان ؟
إنما الاعتداد بمن عرف الأصول والأدلة وكيفية تطبيقها . . لا بمجرد رفض التقليد ودعوى الاجتهاد .

----------


## كمال يسين

السلام عليكم
القول بأن خلاف الظاهرية لا يعتد به, لا معنى له ,لأنه كل واحد بإمكانه أن يدعي أن قول مخالفيه لا يعتد به,لكن ليس كل واحد بإمكانه أن يستدل بالدليل,فمثلا ابن حزم عندما يخالف أحدا لا يتكلم بطريقة ورثها عن أجداده , بل بالحجة, و الذي يرى أن خلافه لا يعتد به فليشمر على ساعديه و ليقابل الحجة بالحجة,فحتى الظاهرية بإمكانهم أن يقولوا أن خلاف المذاهب الأخرى لا يعتد بها لأنها تقول بالقياس , أنا لست متخصصا في الشريعة و أنا في بداية التكوين إلا أنه لم اقرأ كتابا مثل المحلى 
و بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

بارك الله فيك أخي كمال أحسنت وأجدت...

----------


## نضال مشهود

أحسن الله إليكم . . . لا بد من الفهم أن مسألة الاعتداد بقول فلان تنبني على الاختلاف في أصول الأدلة وأصول المسائل .
فأهل السنة مثلا متفقون على أن أسماء الله تعالى كلها حسنى وأوصافه المنصوصة مفهومة لها معنى . وعلى هذا الأساس فهموا نصوص الكتاب والسنة المتعلقة بهذا الموضوع . فإن أتى بعدهم آت ينتمي إلى (الاجتهاد) ، وادعى مع ذلك أن (عين الله) غير (أعين الله) ، وأن له تعالى (يد) و (يدان) و (أيدي) أغيار متباينة ! فمخالفة هذا القائل - كائنا من كان - لا يعتد بها . لماذا ؟ لأنه يخالفنا أساسا في أصول المسائل والدلائل . فمع اختلافه لنا في الأصول ، كيف نعتد بخلافه في الفروع ؟ هذا لا يعقل .

----------


## عبد الله ابن سفران

> السلام عليكم
> القول بأن خلاف الظاهرية لا يعتد به, لا معنى له ,لأنه كل واحد بإمكانه أن يدعي أن قول مخالفيه لا يعتد به,لكن ليس كل واحد بإمكانه أن يستدل بالدليل,فمثلا ابن حزم عندما يخالف أحدا لا يتكلم بطريقة ورثها عن أجداده , بل بالحجة, و الذي يرى أن خلافه لا يعتد به فليشمر على ساعديه و ليقابل الحجة بالحجة,فحتى الظاهرية بإمكانهم أن يقولوا أن خلاف المذاهب الأخرى لا يعتد بها لأنها تقول بالقياس , أنا لست متخصصا في الشريعة و أنا في بداية التكوين إلا أنه لم اقرأ كتابا مثل المحلى 
> و بارك الله فيكم.


المحلى مرجع مهم وممتاز للباحث الناقد ولكنه لا يصلح كتاباً للتعلم فأغلاطه في الاستدلال المنطقي تغطيها عن المبتدئ نبرة الثقة في النفس وتشويه صورة المخالف .

أما بالنسبة  لردك فهل تعتد بخلاف من ينكر حجية أخبار اللآحاد في الفقه ؟ حيث أنه لا يمنعه أن يقول بل أنا لا أعتد بخلاف من يحتج بأخبار الآحاد ؟

----------


## كمال يسين

أخي الكريم  عبد الله
السؤال الذي كان مطروحا هو هل يعتد بخلاف الظاهرية في الإجماع
أبدأ بهذه الكلمات الذهبية
قال ابن حزم في الإحكام-الباب الثاني و العشرون-
..فاتباع النص فرض, سواء أجمع الناس عليه أو اختلفوا فيه, لا يزيد النص مرتبة في و جوب الإتباع أن يجمع الناس عليه,و لا يوهن و جوب اتباع اختلاف الناس فيه, بل الحق حق و إن اختلف فيه, و إن الباطل باطل و إن كثر القائلون به, و لو لا صحة النص عن النبي بأن أمته لا يزال منهم من يقوم بالحق و يقول به- فبطل بذلك أن يجمعوا على باطل- لقلنا: و الباطل باطل و إن أجمع عليه, لكن لا سبيل إلى الإجماع على باطل.- انتهى كلامه رحمه الله-
أنا أتساءل: هل كلفنا الله تعالى معرفة الإجماع
أسألك  بماذا استدل القائلون بالإجماع على حجية الإجماع
أكيد ستذكرالآية " و من يشاقق الرسول من بعد ما تبين له الهدى و يتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين نوله ما تولى و نصله جهنم"النساء 115
فلو سلمنا جدلا أن هذه الآية حجة في و جوب إتباع الإجماع ,كان من اللازم الاعتداد بخلاف الظاهرية في الإجماع لأنهم مؤمنون و سبيلهم داخل في سبيل المؤمنين
و الذي يرى عدم الاعتداد بخلاف الظاهرية, فقد أخرجهم من جملة المؤمنين و هذه طامة كبرى.
و الذي يرى أن سبيل المؤمنين  يعني سبيل المجتهدين من المؤمنين و من ثم يخرج الظاهرية من جملة المجتهدين حتى ينصر رأيه , فلا أعلم كيف سيرد على الشيعي الذي يستدل على إمامة علي رضي الله عنه بالآية "إنما وليكم الله و رسوله و الذين ءامنوا الذين يقيمون الصلاة و يؤتون الزكاة و هم راكعون"المائدة 55-فهم يقولون أن الذين آمنوا يقصد بهم علي رضي الله عنه.

و الذي يرى أن الآية ليست دليلا على حجية الإجماع  , إما سيأتي بأدلة أخرى و يكون جوابها نفس الجواب الأول, و إما سيقول أنه ليس هناك دليل على حجية الإجماع , فإذا كان كذلك رجعنا إلى القول بأن الاعتداد بخلاف فلان و علان في الإجماع لا معنى له.

و الجواب على سؤالك هو كالتالي
لو كلفنا الله باتباع الإجماع  لكان من واجب كل مسلم أن يبحث عن معنى الإجماع  في كتاب الله عز وجل أو سنة نبينا صلى الله عليه و سلم,
فإذا و جدنا أن الإجماع هو إجماع أهل القياس , و جب علينا اتباع إجماع أهل القياس.
و إن وجدنا أن الإجماع هو إجماع أهل المدينة, و جب علينا اتباع إجماع أهل المدينة.
و إن وجدنا أن الإجماع هو إجماع أهل الذين يأخذون بخبرالآحاد و جب علينا اتباع إجماعهم
و في كل هذه  الأحوال جاز إطلاق لفظ الإجماع.
أما إن لم نجد شيئا من هذا, فهي ظنون, و معاذ الله أن نبني الأحكام من الظنون .

أما إذا لم يكلفنا الله به يعني الإجماع, فلا يجوز إطلاق لفظ الإجماع,بل يقيد ,فيقال في مسألة ما :و في هذا إجماع أهل القياس , أو إجماع  الذين يأخذون بخبر الواحد,و هذا التقييد حتى يتبين أن هذا اللفظ هو وضعي و ليس من الشرع في شيء

هذا رأيى يلزمني أنا و لا يلزم الظاهرية و لا أي مذهب آخر

أما بخصوص المحلى , فأنا متيقن أنه يأتي بالفائدة على المبتدئ,لأنه سيتعلم من خلاله عدم تقليد أي أحد.
هذا و أعتذر منكم على الأخطاء اللغوية

----------


## المقري

قال تعالى جعلوا اصابعهم في آذانهم و استغشوا ثيابهم و أصروا و استكبروا استكبارا.
هكذا هم أهل الكهانة في الديانة مذ عهد نوح لا يقوون على استماع الحق و الانصات إلى الحجة.
فلا يستطعون قراءة المحلى و الاحكام و ينفرون عنه بحجج كثيرة عديدة
 والذين لايؤمنون في اذانهم وقر وهو عليهم عمى اولئك ينادون من مكان بعيد.
يريدون أن يطفئوا نور الله بأفواههم و الله متم نوره و لو كره أهل الرأي أهل الظن 
ان يتبعون إلا الظن و إن هم إلا يخرصون.
وهكذا عندما يصبح الجويني رحمه الله من أهل الحديث و يعتد بخلافه و يصبح داود و ابن حزم خارجا عن أهل الحديث بل و لا يعتد بهم تصدق نبوة المصطفى إذ يقول بدأ هذا الدين غريبا ثم سيعود غريبا كما بدأ.

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

الظاهرية من أهل السنة والجماعة ... ومثل هذه المواضيع لمتعصبة المذهبية تثير التعصب المذهبي المذموم لدى الخصوم كما هو لدى القائلين .
فهو كبعض متعصبة المذهبية ( وخوصاً الخرافيين منهم ) الذين يقولون مثلاً : ان خلاف الحنابلة لا يعتد به ! لأنهم أهل حديث وليسوا اهل فقه !!

----------


## عبد الله ابن سفران

حياك الله أخي كمال



> أخي الكريم  عبد الله
> السؤال الذي كان مطروحا هو هل يعتد بخلاف الظاهرية في الإجماع
> أبدأ بهذه الكلمات الذهبية
> ..... ذكرت هنا كلاماً طويلاً لم أفهم منه جواب سؤالي ، وجواب سؤالي يكون بنعم أو لا ، ولست أريد من السؤال إثبات عدم الاعتداد بالظاهرية وإنما كانت مناقشة لجزئية وهي قولك : (  و الذي يرى أن خلافه لا يعتد به فليشمر على ساعديه و ليقابل الحجة بالحجة,فحتى الظاهرية بإمكانهم أن يقولوا أن خلاف المذاهب الأخرى لا يعتد بها لأنها تقول بالقياس  )
> وأعيد عليك سؤالي :
> هل تعتد بخلاف من ينكر حجية أخبار اللآحاد في الفقه ؟ حيث أنه لا يمنعه أن يقول بل أنا لا أعتد بخلاف من يحتج بأخبار الآحاد ؟ 
> 
> أما بخصوص المحلى , فأنا متيقن أنه يأتي بالفائدة على المبتدئ,لأنه سيتعلم من خلاله عدم تقليد أي أحد.


هدف نبيل ولكن الوسيلة لا تحققه ، فستجد أكثر من  يفعل ذلك لا يكاد يخالف ابن حزم ، ولا  غيره شيئاً فلا يقرأ أدلته ولا يحاول فهم استدلالاته ، بل تراه يقلد ابن حزم حتى في ألفاظ السباب نفسها ، ولك  في رد المقري هنا مثال واضح ، فنحن نتكلم عن كتب ابن حزم هل تكون كتاباً تعليمياً للمبتدئ أم مرجعاً مهماً للباحث ، فكأن من رجح الثاني قد نقض توحيده !

----------


## عبد الله ابن سفران

> الظاهرية من أهل السنة والجماعة ... ومثل هذه المواضيع لمتعصبة المذهبية تثير التعصب المذهبي المذموم لدى الخصوم كما هو لدى القائلين .
> فهو كبعض متعصبة المذهبية ( وخوصاً الخرافيين منهم ) الذين يقولون مثلاً : ان خلاف الحنابلة لا يعتد به ! لأنهم أهل حديث وليسوا اهل فقه !!


أخي الكريم الظاهرية كغيرهم من المذاهب الفقهية فيهم من هو من أهل السنة والجماعة وفيهم من هو من أهل الضلالة .

والمتعصب المذهبي هو من يلزم الناس بمذهبه فيوجب عليهم اتباع أبي حنيفة أو الشافعي أو الظاهري ، وليس من يقول أن معرفة القياس من شروط الاجتهاد .

ولا تجد من الحنابلة من يرمي ابن عبد البر بالتعصب لعدم ذكره أحمد مع غيره ، بخلاف إخواننا شباب الظاهرية ومحبوها فما أن ترد هذه المسألة حتى يجن جنونهم .

فالمسألة ليست حقداً على الظاهرية ولكنها مخرجة على كون القياس من أدوات الاجتهاد الضرورية .

----------


## بنت الخير

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## كمال يسين

أخي الفاضل  عبد الله
سؤالك أجبتك عليه 

لكن سأوضح
الذين ينكرون حجية أخبار الآحاد أنا شخصيا أراهم مخطئون,
فلو كانت مسألة فيها نص عن طريق خبر الآحاد, أرى أنه واجب علي أن آخذ بالحكم الذي يستنبط من ذلك الخبر,
و لو أجمع الذين يحتجون بخبر الآحاد على ذلك الحكم أرى أنه لا ينبغي أن نسمي ذلك إجماعا ,لأنه توجد طائفة من المسلمين لم يأخذوا بذلك الحكم لعدم حجية خبرالآحاد عندهم,و لا يوهن وجوب اتباع ذلك النص لعدم إجماع المسلمين عليه.

فمادام لم أجد نصا يوجب علي اتباع إجماع طائفة ما,فجوابي على سؤالك أنني أعتد بخلافهم في إطلاق لفظ الإجماع ,و لكن لا أعتد بما ذهبوا إليه.
حتى يكون كلامي واضحا: قولي:أعتد بخلافهم في إطلاق لفظ الإجماع, معناه أن الحكم الذي اختلفنا فيه لا أسميه إجماعا,
لكنني أعتقد إعتقادا جازما أننا ملزمون باتباع ذلك النص,فالحق حق و لو اختلف فيه.

أسألك سؤال:
هل القول بالقياس مجمع عليه
فإن قلت أن القول بالقياس فيه إجماع , 
                                         سألتك إجماع من,
                                          فإن قلت إجماع أهل القياس,
                                                                        قلت لك و هل ممكن أن لا يجتمع أهل أصل على إثبات  
                                                                        ذلك الأصل-فيبطل هذا الجواب.
                                         و إن قلت إجماع المسلمين,
                                                                     قلت لك:إذن  لا يقع الإجماع على حكم  إلا إذا اجتمع جميع 
                                                                      المسلمين عليه.
و إن قلت أن القول بالقياس ليس فيه إجماع,
                                               سألتك لماذا؟فتجيب أنه يوجد نفاة للقياس,
                                               فبهذا الجواب يظهر أنك إعتدت بخلاف نفاة القياس في الإجماع.
و بارك الله فيكم

----------


## من صاحب النقب

ممكن أن أضيف إضافة قليلة :
أن من كان مذهبه صحيحاً في العقيدة ، فينظر في فقهه ، إن كان موافقاً لشروط الإجتهاد قبل مثل المذاهب الأربعة ، و إن كان غير موافق مثل أهل الرأي و الظاهرية ، لم يقبل ، إلا في مسألة معينة يعلم العالم أنها اكتملت فيها شروط الإجتهاد مثل أن تكون المسألة ليس فيها قياس فيكون مذهب الظاهرية فيها معتبراً ، لأن مذهبهم في العموم لم يقبل من أجل إنكارهم القياس ، و عكسهم أهل الرأي ، فإن كانت المسألة ليس فيها نص فربما يقبل فيها قول أهل الرأي ، لأن مذهبهم لم يعتبر من أجل تقديم آرائهم على النصوص 

و ربما من قال بعدم الإعتداد بهم أي في المذهب كله ، أما مسألة معينة وافقت شروط الإجتهاد فلا

و من هذا أني سمعت الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير قال سألت الشيخ ابن باز إذا وافق النص قول الظاهرية هل نأخذ به ؟ 
قال نعم إذا وافق النص يؤخذ به 

و جزاكم الله خيراً

----------

